# A very Beamer Xmas!



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Here are some pics of Beamer on Christmas day...

I think he had a very good time.. and got a bunch of new toys!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

awww Isn't he looking sweet in that last shot! It looks like he had a great day and is plumb tuckered out! You take lovely pictures and I really like his haircut.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Beamer is so cute. I especially like his camo jacket. Ryan, I know you posted once that Beamer likes flossies, they have a 50ct box on Amazon for 87.00 with free shipping.

Happy New Year!


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2007)

Ahhhh, how cute is that!!!


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Awwww, cute pictures  Love his new jacket too!!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Very handsome and it looks like he is showing us his favorite toy or he is dreaming santa brought him a puppy of his own!

Amanda


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Great pictures! I love the last shot it's so sweet, oh and the one in camo coat is pretty darn cute. I can't believe how big Beamer's gotten. Did he have a growth spirt?


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

adorable little Beamer......:hug: 
Hey Ryan--is your tree white or silver?It reminds me of mine--but mine is white.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Thanks all!

Beamer has been steadily growing.. he is just undr 9lbs now if you can belive it?! (9.5 months old)

Julie - the tree is white with some silver in it to.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Ryan, those are wonderful pictures of Beamer's first Christmas. Love the parka!!! And the last picture is sosweet. 
Plus~~He is such a gorgeous cream~~~go cream team!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Beemer sure is handsome. I love his new coat.


----------



## ChristineL (Aug 31, 2007)

Beamer is too too too cute for words.


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Ryan,

Great pictures. Beamer is so cute. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

What a dollbaby! :kiss: Send him over here!!? Don't you need a vacation or something? heh.

Kara


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Beamer looks so cute in those photos. I love the first one where he looks so spiffy for the holidays, and the one in his camo jacket (does that have a hood--looks like it) and the sweet dreams one. Come to think of it, I love them all. He is one cute dude.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

awww that last shot in the first post made me all woosy. Merry Christmas Beamer!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Awww, Ryan, looks like Beamer had a wonderful 1st Christmas. He's so adorable in his parka and the sleeping one is just precious! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Beamer is such a doll. He is growing into a very handsome dog. Love his coat - DD's dogs have that one, too.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Awww, great photos of Beamer. He is just too cute. I love the one where he's sleeping on the toy. McKenna does that too. Beamer is one terrific pup.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

That Beamer is a cutie pie!!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Beamer is such a Doll. Great pics Ryan!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Beamer is adorable. I love the last pic of him all tuckered out. I guess Christmas is very tiring for a puppy!


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Beamer is looking very cute. It looks like he's starting to grow up.

I just looked out the window and can't believe it's snowing again. Just when I thought we'd have a bit of a break. Oh well back to snowballs.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Aw...how sweet, cute little Beamer. I love the last shot; so cute!!!


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Looks like Santa was good to Beamer ..
Thanks for sharing ..


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Beamer looks so handsome. Great pictures!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Beamer is so sweet......especially in the sleeping with his toy pic!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Beamer is so cute - I love the pic with him sleeping with the bear.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*A-D-O-R-A-B-L-E!*


----------



## Lo01 (Jul 22, 2007)

Ryan,
Awesome pictures of Beamer. You gotta love that last picture of the little fellow. Thank you for sharing.

A belated Merry Christmas, and a Happy New Year to you.

Regards,
*'Lo* :wave:


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

*Beamers belly new doghouse*

Here are acouple pics of Beamer new toy doghouse... I'm no sure he understands that its for chilling ou it.. lol


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I love it! Can you take a picture of the side with the embroidery? If only my girls would use it... sigh!

Amanda


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

How sweet! He looks so cozy. Okay, so who makes it and where did you get it? I think Brady needs one too


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I love that house of Beamer's!How cool is that!?

Love your tree too---it looks really retro--mine is just all solid white. I wish it was more like yours!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

It also comes in pink with a girly design..


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Where did you get that Ryan? I bet Quince would love that!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

The house is from a store called Pink Paw.. They have a few stores in Toronto.
The website is www.pinkpawstore.com

It was an xmas figt from his aunt!



Ryan


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Lucky you--and the Beam!:kiss: We all need wonderful Aunts!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Okay, that toy dog house is adorable. I wonder who makes it and if they sell it anywhere besides Canada.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

That doghouse is REALLY cute! Although, the links on that website werent' coming up for me!

I want to get this one:

http://www.dog-beds-houses.com/balcony-roof-house-cedar.htm#

Not sure if I would keep it outdoors or in, its cute though.

Kara


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Kara, I'd love that one for outside play. It's on sale too. You should grab one while it's $40 off! 

The one Beamer got looks like the sides unzip. I wonder if its washable. I'd like that for indoors for one of the girls to curl up in. The links wouldn't work for me either but I clicked in the middle of the page and photo of the store comes up and it looks like the website is still under construction.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Well,

I found these similar beds:

http://www.thepinkpaw.com/furnituresbedsviewall.html

http://www.doggonegoodstuff.com/bedhouses.html

I may get the cedar one, the shipping is $29, but its pretty unique..it would fit on my deck nicely! 

Kara


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

I can't believe how grown up Beamer looks! What a handsome little guy he is. Love the photos, especially the last one of him napping with the bear. The dog house is too cute. I love the little mushroom house on the side. Adorable.

Wanda


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

*Happy new years from Beamer!*

Just thought I post a few pics of Beamer from New years day!

Those snowballs on him are from being outside for only mins to potty.. lol


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I love the picture of him looking out the window at all the snow! What a great start to the year with all the snowballs. LOL.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I love the snow photos. As beautiful as they are, I am grateful that I don't have to don parka, gloves and boots just to take my dogs out to pee. 
That said, keep those snow photos coming!!!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Susan,
Your missing out with no snow! It's so much fun to wait outside while Beamer plays in the snow and totally forgets he has to go potty! lol Good times.. good times.. 

Ryan


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

I love Beamer's pics, especially with him looking out the window on a snowy day. I bet you're glad you had him groomed. Those snowballs would have been much worse if he had a full coat!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I agree Ryan, snow is great when it comes to these pups!They just love it so much!!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

lfung5 said:


> Beamer is so cute. I especially like his camo jacket. Ryan, I know you posted once that Beamer likes flossies, they have a 50ct box on Amazon for 87.00 with free shipping.
> 
> Happy New Year!


Thank you Linda! I hope Ryan took advantage of this offer. I did and the box arrived today. Rufus thinks I'm the best mommy ever!

Awww, nice picstures Ryan! I love to see PICS of all the families that get snow!


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2008)

Thumperlove said:


> That doghouse is REALLY cute! Although, the links on that website werent' coming up for me!
> 
> I want to get this one:
> 
> ...


Kara,

The link came up for me but I couldn't open any of the menus..Then I SAW (dahhhh!) that it said that the "Online Store" is coming soon..


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

good buddy said:


> Thank you Linda! I hope Ryan took advantage of this offer. I did and the box arrived today. Rufus thinks I'm the best mommy ever!
> 
> Awww, nice picstures Ryan! I love to see PICS of all the families that get snow!


Unfortunately for Ryan and myself, Amazon does not ship the flossies to Canada. I tried and was told the product cannot be shipped to Canada. Amazon.ca does not carry these products.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Yeah, Amazon.com stinks! They used to ship to Canada, but no longer. The Canadian website only sells the old school stuff - DVD's, CD's and books..uke:

Ryan


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

Beamer said:


> Susan,
> Your missing out with no snow! It's so much fun to wait outside while Beamer plays in the snow and totally forgets he has to go potty! lol Good times.. good times..
> 
> Ryan


I'm with you, Ryan!

New Jersey hasn't had nearly enough snow this season...I LOVE taking Molly outside late at night when the stars are sparkling and everything is lit up from the snow. It's so quiet, and it really is special alone-time for me and the Moll...It's WINTER...it's SUPPOSED to snow! Lucky you and Beamer!

Maureen and Molly


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Maureen,

Yeah, its fun watching him run up the snow banks and go flying off and stick his head in the snow! lol... It was -15 (-27 with the windchill) last night.. SOOOOO... last call potty was not to exciting for me anyways.. Beamer had a ball.. the cold weather does not seem to phase him... I think I need to get a thicker jacket.. lol

Ryan


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2008)

Beamer said:


> Here are acouple pics of Beamer new toy doghouse... I'm no sure he understands that its for chilling ou it.. lol


Ryan..

I WANT that dog house!!! I can't wait till their Web site gets on line..it's killing me as I can see the dog house in the photo of their online store that's coming....It's right in the middle at the back!! It's taunting me....:frusty:


----------

